# Stilts licence



## G83 (Nov 19, 2012)

Does anyone know how to go about getting a stilt safety licence?


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

Don't waist your cash, there off there rocker with some of this rules. I take full responsibility for my self no body else period.


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

*Stilts certification*

Just got mine last week it was 280$ and the course last 2 hours.:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mur-Wall said:


> Just got mine last week it was 280$ and the course last 2 hours.:


A stilt license?


----------



## Mur-Wall (Mar 18, 2018)

Yep, This is What We need to spread mud on the walls in Canada's National Capital.

Working at Heights
In-class instruction 7 hrs

Worker Health and Safety Awareness
Online course: https://www.labour.gov.on.ca/english/hs/elearn/worker/index.php

WHMIS 2018
In-class WHMIS training for construction materials.

Stilts Safety Certification

It cost close to $800 for all the courses.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It has been is Australia for quite a few years now. Initially they tried to ban stilts, but after submissions from the wall and ceilings federation they opted for training and a license instead. It was such a hoot, nearly 30 years on stilts and had to do a course on how to use them safely. The fact that I was still breathing and walking stood for nothing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

If I had a stilt license? I would gladly love to lose them .


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Badges? … Badges? … We don't need no stinkin' badges! Observation: Things have become so "safe" that they don't work anymore. More decrees equals more fees.


----------

